# Cat allergy or a cold?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We've had a few days at our daughter's, and very 
nice it was to see the girls 8), and their 2 new cats, who are about 6 months old . One problem I had the first night we were there was my eyes started running, sneezing & sniffling etc.We went outside to the motorhome (mobile accommodation on their drive!), and I took a couple of paracetomol, and was ok overnight and next day. In the evening I started again and couldn't stop sneezing; i went out early to bed, and the same thing happened, ok overnight and next morning. So we decided it wasn't a cold, so on Friday morning to the local pharmacy for some anti-allergy tablets, and then no problems at all!! We haven't been close to the cats for that long before, so it must have been enclosed in the house in the evening that caused it? But then I've never had a problem with any animal allergy all my life, and my parents had a cat when I was young, up to about 13? 


has anybody ekse had problems with allergies they didn't know they had?


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Allergies can start at any time, so it is perfectly possible that you have developed an allergy to cats. Just make sure you carry anti-histamines with you next time you visit them in case. Second contact with an allergen can cause a far worse reaction than the first contact. If you start to develop any breathing problems when you are with them the have no qualms about dialing 999 - respiratory problems can become life-threatening very quickly.

Hopefully it will turn out to be just a cold and you'll have no further problems!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Lesley, we're pretty sure it's not a cold, came home today with no rpoblems at all. Anti-histamines at the ready for next time 8)


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

You might want to go and see your GP too. He might want you to carry an Epipen if the symptoms are severe enough. (In which case make sure your nearest and dearest know how to help you use it). He also may be able to prescribe good anti-hitamines for you to use when you visit the family.Make sure the family are aware of the allergy too so they know you're not having them on if you become unwell whilst with them.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> has anybody ekse had problems with allergies they didn't know they had?


Yes indeed ! I spent the best part of 2 months on a trip to Eastern Europe about 3 years ago sneezing,and with running nose, sore eyes and throat. I went into a pharmacy in Vienna for something to help and he took one look at me and prescribed an antihistamine for birch pollen allergy. It did the trick but I wasn't able to stop taking them until we got to northern France and then it all went away.

I've never been allergic to anything at all in all my life but I since then I can't cope with lilies, hyacinths, daffodils and a number of other related flowers anywhere within smelling distance.

G


----------

